

JSON-Schema Validation - asbjornenge
http://www.asbjornenge.com/wwc/json_schema.html

======
asbjornenge
Lately I've been doing some JSON-Schema validation in two of my web clients at
work. It was news to me that I could. Really useful stuff, cleans up your code
quite a bit. So I wrote it up and hopefully someone else will discover it too
:-)

